# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Play a musical instrument, describe it's sound

Advanced Task - Go to the Where the Wild Things Are, become their king

----------


## ninja9578

Where the Wild Things Are is a classic children's book about dreaming.  In the book, he became their king by staring them down, but you may do it whatever way you want.

----------


## Puffin

I'll definitely playing the musical instrument, specifically a flute - although I've never even picked one up IRL.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, interesting challenge. I have always known about that picture book, but have never actually read it. I guess this will be a good time to check it out from mine local library.

----------


## PercyLucid

Not a fun round, specially for the basic, but I'll get them done.

----------


## Hyu

I'm pretty confident about the basic task since I have played guitar a few times in my dreams.
The advanced task on the other hand, I can't really picture myself doing it, probably because I've never read this book.
I'm definitely looking forward to stories about the lands of the Wild Things.
Maybe they will hopefully provide me with some inspiration on how to get there.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm sure I'll get the bassic one done maby even tommarow morning. I have played my guitar a couple of times in my lucids. I seem to enjoy doing all of the basic ones but many of the adanced tasks lately havn't really interested me much.

----------


## Aristaeus

Wait a minute... I _have_ read this book before! It was just so long ago that I had forgotten.

I had a lengthy lucid dream this morning, but I could not find a _single_ musical instrument, no matter how hard I looked. _(Shrugs)_ Oh well. The dream was not all that vivid or stable to begin with.

Well, now that I have read the book (again), I think I will try to complete both tasks before the start of July. Now that I have somewhat gotten the hang of DEILD'ing, I might actually have enough REM time to pull it off.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, you'll find one in your next LD  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

F, I was playing the guitar last night, but wasn't lucid  :Sad:

----------


## Entaria

Oh, this is nice. Relatively simple (hopefully) basic task for my first real try at the task of the month.

Hopefully I won't have any problems with that one, since I've been playing the piano for 15 years. Though I might try to play something else, just to make it more interesting...

And time to dig out Where the Wild Things Are, if we still have it. Or watch the movie, at least.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

I like the jupitier one last month and since im a musician im going to try the basic task.

----------


## ninja9578

I didn't know they made a movie  ::?:

----------


## Aristaeus

I completed the Basic Task in a short DILD I had this morning. I must say, I rather enjoyed the experience. In a weird way.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 7.1.2011


I spontaneously became lucid in the air after being launched from a giant garbage truck I was trapped in with Mr. Oogie Boogie. I was flying over what appeared to be a trio of train tracks surrounded by small stones and hills. The ground, much like the sky, took on a dark turquoise hue. At some point, I landed feet first on a flat clearing.
Remembering the DreamViews monthly task, I immediately began to search for a musical instrument and eventually stumbled upon a field of floating brass instruments. The first instrument I grabbed looked like a euphonium made of shiny bathroom pipes, though the mouthpiece and parts of the bottom portion of the instrument were missing. I held out the instrument in front of me and slowly waved one hand over it. As mine hand passed over the instrument, the missing parts of the instrument appeared out of thin air. I raised the euphonium to my face and began to play a melancholy song. The instrument sounded virtually the same as a regular euphonium, but the notes were MUCH more intense, much more thunderous. Every note I played seemed to send vibrations throughout the ground. After I was finished with the euphonium, I moved on to what appeared to be a golden, human-sized clarinet that curled like a roller coaster loop. With mine right hand I seized it by its end and blew into it. The resulting sound was the deep booming and buzzing of a dozen ship horns. I then moved on to what looked to be a deformed, rectangular saxophone. I played a complex piece that I cannot remember clearly, the instrument sounded exactly like a real life saxophone.
Sadly, it was shortly after I played the saxophone that I abruptly woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job!  You are winged!  I only teared away one pair out of you from last month!

I will get these done by tonight, two or three nights tops!

----------


## anderj101

The basic sounds really fun. I've had opportunities to play musical instruments before in dreams, some with really interesting results. This one should enable an interesting experience, as I am going to play my keyboard as I fall asleep for the next few days. The advanced sounds fun too. I'm heading to the library on Tuesday to grab the book.

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## Puffin

Will a harmonica count as a musical instrument? ^^'

----------


## Atras

I have to try this one  ::D:   I've always wanted to play a musical instrument in my dreams.

----------


## Singularity125

Ooh, if I ever become lucid this month I'll have to try the basic task. I have the perfect instrument in mind, too. Of course, I may have to improvise.  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

Had a DILD and completed the basic ToTM!  :Bliss: 

It was daytime outside. I was walking over a small hill, over a parking lot which only contained two or three rows for cars, and towards and outdoor amusement park that was fenced off with one very short tunnel that contained the ticket purchase windows. Past this, there was a small square hole in the ground, a long one that would go for about 10 feet and drop the person off at the amusement park, which was located underground. I tried to get in, and I didn't fit all the way. Disappointed, I walked away and became lucid; from there, immediately I remembered the ToTM. I grasped at air where a pocket should be, but eventually pulled out a harmonica. I put it up to my mouth and played it. It sounded a bit higher-pitched and less, well, harmonica-like than it should. The tune was low-medium-low-low-high, and this repeated two times before I went off to do other things.

----------


## StaySharp

Still hadn't my first real lucid dream but I'm trying up to this very moment. And I always wanted to play music in a dream so basically I would've done this task anyway as soon as I'd learn how to LD. Hopefully I'm going to be fast enough to make it in time, though I'm rather optimistic about that.

----------


## Puffin

Good luck with the lucid and getting the ToTM done! I'm sure you'll get it soon!  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

I've had music in so many of my dreams and played guitar in at least 3 so I'm pretty confident about the basic, and I'll try my best at the advanced  ::D:

----------


## Milliecake

My first lucid this morning - and thank you very much to DV! Was pretty excited and stopped to do the reality check of breathing while holding my nose. I actually had to blow pretty hard but if confirmed it. I was exhilarated that I'd managed to finally LD, I wasn't sure what to do. I did some flying, then recalled this ToTM.

Standing in an open field I had a violin, which I haven't played for years, and played Rhapsody on a Theme from Paganini on the E string - a pretty mean feat considering my violin skills never went beyond Mary had a Little Lamb :p I was considering whether it would be possible to learn to play a muscial instrument solely from dreaming the night before, which may have helped.

The second task is interesting as my only experience of the Wild Things comes from the Simpsons episode. Might be a little too advanced for me anyway  :smiley:

----------


## Kezune

And with the first lucid of the month for me, I played the air violin and it actually produced a sound. :3

Details:
Blue: Dream
Red: Lucid
Green: Task

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



This dream starts with a storm. Drew, my dad and I were all living in a beach house, each with our own bed. I was laying in mine, worried about our safety when I remembered another dream (though I remembered it like it actually happened) and then the storm outside worsened and the house started rumbling and the windows were splashed with waves. It was like the ocean was trying to consume us all in the house. Then I remembered that I didn't actually live on a house by the beach. "For that matter, you can't see the ocean from my house." I did the nose-pinch test and the rumbling stopped, despite the water raging outside. My husband, Drew, and my dad both disappeared and the ceiling opened up. I looked up, decided to get away from the water and flew out of the house. I looked up at the sky and appreciate the dark night-time skies and when I looked back down, there was a city below me. I landed, and from here, I practiced double jumping. After messing around with gravity for a little while, I remembered the reason I wanted to go lucid in the first place, I wanted to do the Basic Task I read before bed. I heard a violin in the distance. At this point, I started to play the air-violin, just trying to keep up and, eventually, my 'invisible violin' started to produce its own sound. I floated up towards the tops of some buildings as I played my song. It wasn't long before I got so caught up in the music that I forgot that I was dreaming and lost my lucidity.




Note: I've never played anything but a guitar.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done  :smiley:

----------


## zhineTech

had a non-lucid last night where i was sitting in a music appreciation class, but i was the only one without an instrument. i kept thinking how odd it was and that there was something i was supposed to do...

----------


## Espacio

That's so weird, I just bought the Where the Wild Things Are DVD the other day haha. I'll watch it tonight and try to VILD using scenes from the movie  ::D:  Good luck everyone else!

----------


## Aristaeus

Darn... I came close to completing the Advanced Task the night before last night. I portal-traveled through a hung painting to the setting of the book and found myself in Max's red boat. Before I went any further, I performed a DEILD to extend my dream time, as my DILDs typically last no longer than a minute or two. But, right when I thought the process was successful, right when I was almost past that final step, everything around me began to fade unto blackness, then I woke up. _(Shrugs)_ I guess my breathing was too quick. Again.

----------


## MadMonkey

I did the basic task yesterday morning. I played the Song of Time from Zelda: Ocarina of time on my guitar.


*Spoiler* for _Teh Dream_: 



07.06.2011guitar task (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After a good long WBTB I attempted WILD and didn't do to bad but still lost conciousness right before I fell asleep.

I woke up and believed that I had failed my WILD attempt. I wondered if I should try again. For some reason I got up and walked out of my room. I realized that that was illogical so I did a reality check and became lucid. I was in the hallway so I walked into the family room. My mom and sister were watching the TV. I thought about how I should spend the dream. I saw the mirror and was tempted to walk through it in an attempt to teleport to my dream guides tower. I decided it would be better if I tried making an energy portal again so I can master teleportation once and for all. Then I remembered the basic task of the month which is to play a musical instroment. I planned on playing my electric guitar. I thought I should do that first because it was a task that I know I could complete.

I walked back down the hallway toward my room. I was amazed at how much it felt real even if the visuals weren't especialy vivid. I could have swarn I was awake before I did a RC. I went into my room and picked up my guitar. It wasn't plugged in but I didn't really need the amp to complete the task. I played the Song of Time from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. One of the notes sounded wrong even though I played it right so I replayed it and it sounded great. Now that I had completed the task I thought I might have som more fun so I plugged in my amp and turned on distortion. I was currious if I could make the notes sound like what ever I wanted them to no mater were I pressed. I hit random frets and imagined a song as I went but it still sounded random. I grew bored and wanted to try teleportation again so I put the guitar down. 

I didn't feel like going to the family room so I stayed in my room which has much less open space. First thing I needed to do was to accumulate the energy to make the portal out of. I held out my hands infront of me and imagined energy flowing through my body, out of my hands and into the space between my hands. I didn't see and aura like I did last time. I kept trying and I noticed that my hands were gradualy getting fuzzy. The whole dream seemed to be going out of focus. I was to interested in watching the dream get all fuzzy and forgot to rub my hands before it was to late.

----------


## Vesterguard

Completed the basic task this night, the dream is fairly long I appologise, but first propper lucid in a month or so, thought it was worth noting the detail.

Elastic burst effects, Maelstroms, black holes - Chasing devil people with my bass (ToTM Basic) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The ToTM stuff starts somewhere around the middle I think ^^

----------


## Mancon

I've been taking a lot of breaks from Dreamviews lately and I decided to finally start my journal on here and get back into it! Since I have left I have suddenly had A LOT of luck in lucid dreaming and love it! I read the TOTM Earlier today and I decided to nap and give it a try!
Anyway here is my TOTM DJ:


It was nightime and the stars were illuminating the sky. Millions of little magical sparkles. I could hear cars in the distance. I look down and found I was standing on top of a skyscraper in a HUGE city. I was memorized by the beauty of the city. I always had loved cities. I looked down at a taxi driving across the busy road. Every time the Taxi hit a tiny bump the taxi grew in size. Suddenly I asked myself How I got to this roof and I realized I was dreaming! Everything sort of flickered. The lights all went off for a second and everything came back clearer then it was before. I was lucid! I was going to float down from the rooftop into the street but then I remembered the TOTM that I had just read earlier today! I remembered the play an instrument one but I couldnt remember the advanced task. I decided to stay on the city rooftop and play it while looking down at the beautiful city. I assumed a box would be on the roof with an instrument in it and when I looked around I saw one! I went over to examine it and wanted the instrument to be a flute. I opened the box and was surprised to find a trombone! I took it out and held it in my hand. It seemed really big. I put my mouth to the mouthpiece and thought about synesthesia which is the mixing of senses. I have a form of it where when I see objects move I hear a small sound, but there are many different forms of it. There's one form where when you hear sound you can see color. I decided I would try that in my dream. I blew the first note and a beautiful sound that I cant explain escaped. The city froze and a ripple of purple appeared in front of me. All of a sudden I was floating and moving slowly. I kept playing random beautiful notes and more and more colors rippled around me. I was close enough to the ground now I could see people staring up at me with a shocked expression on their faces. They stared at me in amazement. I smiled and waved at them. For a moment I even forgot I was dreaming. I was just focused on all the colors. I decided to land on the street and give the trombone to someone random. They smiled at me like they needed that trombone to survive. I sat down on a city bench and tried to remember what the advanced task was...I remembered it has something to do with a movie and....OH MY GOSH! Where the Wild things are! I was so excited I remembered the dream started fading away. But I managed to grasp onto it. Everything was little blurrier but I didn't mind as long I was still in the dream. How long had I been napping? Surely 20 minutes had passed maybe longer. The dream would end soon! 

I hurried through the first door I saw and I came out in a forest. It was a lively forest with animals everywhere. I turned around and saw an owl staring down at me. I smiled at it. I had never seen the movie or even remembered the book so I had no idea what the story was about except a kid with a crown with buffalo-like friends. Suddenly I heard stomping in the forest and all the animals scattered. A HUGE wild thing came out of the bushes. It was bigger then I thought it would be! I looked up at it and touched it's finger. "I am in control of your species now." I said. It nodded and stared at me with wide green eyes. I told it to go get its friends when all of a sudden I woke up. 

I was amazed that I actually completed the tasks the day that I read about them! The dream felt really unreal and I would love to go back to that city again. Thanks Ninja for such a great TOTM! I am off to a GREAT start in coming back to DreamViews.

----------


## Mismagius

I'll definitely try these if i start having lucid dreams this month.  I have a good idea for the advanced task for next month, is there a specific place you post suggestions for task of the month?

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, you can post them in the task of the month club once you have access to it (you get access by doing this months')

----------


## Dreamer4127

Look in my dream journal (signature) for the full dream but here is the first bit:

Part one: I was walking with my friend to a piano concert where I would be playing a song called "Bah Ba Doo Bah" (You can find it on Youtube!) My friend called Jenny said she was only coming for my bit in the concert as she did not really seem interested in piano. I remember having my school bag with Jenny's sketchbook in!  ::huh::  Anyways, it was my turn on the piano but Jenny had to go lol!  She went to her dance class or something like that and I was left with my dad and stupid brother.  :Pfft:  *TOPIC OF THE MONTH ENTRY* I went and sat down at the piano then I did lots of hand warm ups (eg. flexing my fingers  ::D:  ) until everyone got bored then I began. I was pressing the notes but nothing came out. In the middle, the notes came out but they were the opposite in pitch (eg. highest note became lowest note.) In the end bit there was once again no sound. Well, for me there was no sound but everyone else was singing along even though they had never heard the tune before! At the end everyone stood up and clapped! I then saw Jenny and the dream went.  ::wtf2:: 

Hope you like it.
This is non-lucid.

----------


## Espacio

> Look in my dream journal (signature) for the full dream but here is the first bit:
> 
> Part one: I was walking with my friend to a piano concert where I would be playing a song called "Bah Ba Doo Bah" (You can find it on Youtube!) My friend called Jenny said she was only coming for my bit in the concert as she did not really seem interested in piano. I remember having my school bag with Jenny's sketchbook in!  Anyways, it was my turn on the piano but Jenny had to go lol!  She went to her dance class or something like that and I was left with my dad and stupid brother.  *TOPIC OF THE MONTH ENTRY* I went and sat down at the piano then I did lots of hand warm ups (eg. flexing my fingers  ) until everyone got bored then I began. I was pressing the notes but nothing came out. In the middle, the notes came out but they were the opposite in pitch (eg. highest note became lowest note.) In the end bit there was once again no sound. Well, for me there was no sound but everyone else was singing along even though they had never heard the tune before! At the end everyone stood up and clapped! I then saw Jenny and the dream went. 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> This is non-lucid.



Sounds like an awesome dream  ::D:  But don't you have to be lucid for it to count for TOTM?

----------


## Puffin

Yeah, you have to be lucid unfortunately.  :Sad:  Cool dream though!

----------


## Dreamer4127

Naww ok  :Sad:  I will try this when I get my first lucid  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

Good luck!  ::content::

----------


## MadMonkey

Why havn't I been winged yet?

----------


## Puffin

I've been waiting since the 5th.  ::tongue::

----------


## Mancon

> I've been waiting since the 5th.



The 8th for me  :tongue2:  I asked ninja about it yesterday and he said he would do it today.

----------


## Dreamer4127

What is winged?  ::huh::

----------


## Puffin

You get wings under your username for the rest of the month, and your username is orange! =D

----------


## Dreamer4127

Wow, I got it!  ::D:  
This is so cool! Thanks!  ::banana::   :Cheeky:

----------


## Puffin

Congrats! :3

...Still waiting on mine.  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Sorry!

You are winged now.  Darn, I forgot completely about the task.  I have an 11 month streak doing them.  I must get into it asap!  These are just so boring this month...

----------


## Dreamer4127

I thought you said our names will be orange?

----------


## PercyLucid

Errr... it is orange  ::D: 

If you see it blue, you  must do a RC... you might be dreaming.  Specially with that flashy avatar of yours.

----------


## Puffin

> Sorry!
> 
> You are winged now.  Darn, I forgot completely about the task.  I have an 11 month streak doing them.  I must get into it asap!  These are just so boring this month...



That's awesome! o_o

Thanks for the wings, and don't worry about it!  ::content::

----------


## Dreamer4127

> Errr... it is orange 
> 
> If you see it blue, you  must do a RC... you might be dreaming.  Specially with that flashy avatar of yours.



LMAO!  ::lmao::  I did a RC and I am not dreaming. I wish I was! x)  ::rainbow::

----------


## Recidul

I've done basic task months ago (in a lucid dream, of course). Does that count?

----------


## PercyLucid

Nope.

It becomes valid after the task is launched, you read it and remember to do it in your LD.

----------


## Meakel

Played the guitar. At first it sounded awful and out of tune but I twiddled with like one tuner and the guitar suddenly sounded like the most beautiful thing ever haha. Sounded like brand new strings on a way-too-expensive acoustic. I remember singing but I don't know what. My roommate tells me I was making weird sounds in my sleep hehe. I also remember worrying at one point that the strings would snap and well, because it was dream, they snapped. 

The Wild Things one took a bit longer. Took me a couple days to finally get a lucid with a forest in it. I was walking through this kind of open-desaturated looking forest, a lot like the art style in the book. I half-woke up twice before I actually found one. It was hiding behind a tree. Which was kind of funny because of how huge it was. I don't remember the exact scale in the book but the thing was easily more than double my height and I'm like 5'11''. It talked in this hella deep voice. I don't remember exactly what it said but I was led to this cave which led to this MASSIVE underground cavern city. I was taken to his home and there were several more wild things sitting around this medium-sized meeting table. It was explained to me by another wild thing that their current king had become corrupt and they needed another human to sit on the throne. (At this point, I remember thinking about racial class issues this place probably had) I was then led to a friggin armory full of modern weapons. (MY MIND IS WEIRD I KNOW) 

I was taken to the throne room which had massive vaulted ceilings. It was still a cavern though, reminded me of the underground cities in the Matrix trilogy. On the throne was the boy from the stories but aged to like the late teens. He sat with his back resting on his right armrest, his legs draped over the other. He had this detail of armored wild things (which looked so cool).

Battle ensued yadda yadda. I won't bore you with gritty details of children's book characters getting maimed and killed. I remember the throne in a similar fashion to the end scene of Chronicles of Riddick. After that I enjoyed a couple kingly perks like free food and such until I woke up pretty soon after. So yeah. My subconscious is truly very odd it seems.

----------


## Vesterguard

Damn. really really close at the advanced, but suppose I didn't have a full access to waking memory, in my defense I am not raised culturally with the wild things ^^

The theme is "shared", Killing the king of the wild things (without the wild things) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It might make an interesting read anyways =P

----------


## ninja9578

Weird that your guitar sounded terrible, mine always sounds awesome in dreams.  Dreaming ninja9578 > David Gilmour  :tongue2:

----------


## carwashguy

I'm not going to claim the task completed for this month, but I figured since I coincidentally did it last month, it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and share it with you guys.

I got up from bed and instantly knew I was dreaming. It was dark, and I explored the house a little. I remember feeling very satisfied with the realism of it all. One inconsistency I noticed was the piano sitting in the living room. (I don't own a piano.) Before I even sat down, I thought to myself, "this being a dream, betchya it sounds funny or doesn't work at all." In retrospect, it was a mistake to think that, since expectations have such a large effect on my dreams. Well, go figure, I start pressing down the keys, and they make a very distorted and warbly noise, but still the sound of a piano at its core. I find this very amusing, so I keep at it. However, soon enough the keys begin to make less and less sound. Eventually they stop making sounds at all.

----------


## PercyLucid

OK.  11th ToTM done in a row... the longest it took me ever, kept forgetting!

14.07.2011Stealing a flute and turning King Arthur into smithereens. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well, it has been over a month I did not write down dreams.  I have been horribly busy and did not focus as much (this proves my delay in getting these ToTM done.)

This will change soon in the upcoming weeks, but let's go for the dream!

I was in a big room with a lot of people.  I was giving a energy healing to a lady.  I did not recognize the place where I was in, as it was a different place where I use to give my energy healings, so I realized I was dreaming.  I checked my hands to make sure, the hands looked OK but I still knew I was dreaming.  I finished the energy healing, just in case it was an astral being in need of a healing rather that just a Dream Character.  When I was done, I took flight and flew through the window.

It was sunny and I was not in San Diego, but in a different country.  I was going to project, but I recalled that I still did not get my ToTM done, so I went for it.

I started to look for a musical instrument.  As I was walking, I saw sticks on the floor.  I focused I could play them as if they were flutes, but I felt that it could be a poorly done ToTM, as I needed to find an actual instrument.

I saw a building that was my hight school.  I decided to find the music room, I was sure I could find some instruments there.  I was flying towards my school and felt that I could wake up, I did not feel anchored to the dream at all.  The school was crowded, so I wanted to do it fast.

I entered the school and found a lot of random people.  I was going to the second floor, hoping I would both remember where the class was (it has been 10 years since I was no there) As I was going to the second floor, I saw a kid with a flute. Perfect!!!  I took the flute from his hands.  While he started to complain, I played it.  It sounded exactly like a poorly played flute.  I gave the flute back to the DC and left school.

I knew it was time to go to Where the Wild Things Are.  I was not exited at all about this task, but I needed to get it done to not break my eleven month streak.

I entered a building and saw some dream characters.  I had no idea how to get to this place, so I asked for assistance. A dream character told me that if I entered "over there" I could get to it.  He was pointing at a small wine refrigerator.  I shrunk my self and started to walk inside the refrigerator, but I could not go further the wall.  I complain it was not working.  I was advised to push the wall so it could move.  

I started to walk by the wall and I started to push it. After a few moments, it started to move until I saw a hole.  I went to a room that was all brown.  It was like a big maze.  I figured if I flew through the maze, I would get to Where the Wild Thing are. I saw a portal at the end of the maze and felt a little bothered, as I could have opened one from the very beginning.  I walk through it and I appeared in a place where there was a big black ape with a ring on its nose.  I did not read this book so I had no idea what to do, their names or whatever.  

I asked the Ape to be escorted to my palace.  The Ape told me, "Your palace?"  I agreed.  The Ape was confused and I told him, "I am supposed to become your king."  The Ape told me that I had to kill the actual king.  I told him that was not an issue.  

We arrived to the palace and I saw... King Arthur from the Merlin movie (WTF) He was in his kid's form, and he had his crown next to him, because his head was too small.







Merlin was not around, which I was happy, as fighting a Magician would be more of an issue.  I opened my hand and created a blast.  A purple ball with small lighting appeared and launched towards Arthur's.  He disintegrated, including the Crown and the Throne.  I told the Ape, "So, am I king, right?"  He said yes, I was.  A few weird monsters appeared from no where and said, "Hail the king!"  I figured I succeeded the ToTM and I decided to get out of there. 

I started to fly away from this place when suddenly, I woke up.

----------


## Skygerobrian

Challenge accepted!
Yesterday I headed downtown to the community park and played in some drum circle. Had a total blast, so I wouldn't mind playing the Djembe in my dreams. Hell I might be good at it, be able to make weird sounds and rhythms with my funny looking hands.

----------


## jarrhead

I played an instrument, albeit non-lucid.

I play bass obsessively.  Roughly 20-25 hours a week for the past two and a half years.

Anyhow, I had my new Spector Euro5LXEX bass in my hands and was playing Warped Tour with my band. (This might actually happen in 2012.  :wink2:  )
It was classic spector tone.  The low B string was tight and had that wet grind.  Everything had the bite, cut, and growl of soapbar pickups.

I was, regrettably, using a pick.. but it growled like hell because of it.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Ah damn it! I came so close to playing an instrument the other day. I reached into my pocket to pull out an ocarina and the entire dream collapsed on me  :Sad:  I'll get it tonight, I wanna be winged!

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, so close.  Next time you'll get it  :smiley:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I did it! Last night I achieved almost all of my goals! Including playing an instrument. Posting from my phone so I can't upload a full entry

I was in a rich man's house, I can't remember how I got here or why, but I was lucid and I knew my goal - the diamond ocarina. I saw a desk in the corner, large and wooden, covered in papers and objects. I rummaged through, with the intent to find my ocarina lying in the pile. I was unsuccessful. 

I reached into my pocket, and grabbed something in my pocket and pulled it out. To my surprise, it wasn't an ocarina but instead a golden crystal pig, just smaller than my fist. Screw it, i figured i'd play it anyway.

I held it up to my mouth and blew into it through the snout, and expected sound. I was dissapointed, I expected it to sound like a flute, full and rich, but I had trouble getting the pig to make any noise. It sounded like a very thin whistle, and I tapped my fingers on it in the style of a recorder. I managed to make it play the Song of Time from Zelda, just like I wanted!

----------


## Mismagius

> Yes, you can post them in the task of the month club once you have access to it (you get access by doing this months')



Ah okay, thanks.

----------


## zebrah

I would really like to do the basic task. I've never played my guitar in a dream but I bet it would be fun.

Next time I become lucid I'll attempt this ToTm.

----------


## Entaria

Whew, my first lucid in a couple of weeks (about time!) and I just BARELY managed to remember the lucid task and squeeze it in before I woke up. Hopefully it still counts  :wink2: 

It's a bit of a long one, so here's a link to the DJ entry (which will hopefully work?):

Waterbending and Task of the Month (just barely) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## joshdamighty

I've done a mixture of the two before but I was not lucid...  I ruled a kingdom with my guitar playing and enjoyed that dream a lot!  The sound was incredible...  I wasn't playing many different notes just kinda messing around with it and it sounded like all the greatest guitar riffs and solo's I love mixed together.  I have a guitar and play it a lot but this dream was odd.  I don't know if this counts but I've done it before.  Try the link below to read it, it is a long dream:
Awesome guitar and King of a kingdom. Ruled with Rock. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Will it count if it was in March?  Either way, it was a cool dream.   :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

*Spoiler* for _Longcat is loong_: 



24.07.2011Meshuggah/Living Quarters (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Lucid task of the month!*

I just have a bunch of words scribbled on the paper, and I'm not sure what order all of it came in, so bear with me.  

"fish, increase, portal, piano, this is art, something I can't read written here..., sho(?), clock, hotel, keys, Berta (two & a half men), 3am, dog, never, spin, ghetto bitches, scared shitless, massive c*l*ock, time"

Bolded so nobody mistakes that word during my swearing spree.  :wink2: 


It was a false awakening.  There was a glow-in-the-dark thread shaking at one end of my room, while whatever was shaking it was blocked by a pillar just at corner of my bed by my right foot.  There was an extremely ugly old lady sitting next to me, and it was very dark.  I felt calm, and just closed my eyes and went back to sleep.  Now that I think of it, it was my room from Fayetteville, not here in Albuquerque.

There's some dream here, not sure what.  I'm in my music room here in my apartment, except there are pianos on both sides and there's a line of drum cymbals above each piano.  "Dad... we only have one piano."  Boom.  Lucid.

I sit down and both these pianos disappear, replaced by one in front of me, whereas my my chair is moved back in order to allow space for the piano between it and my computer desk.  I being to play it in the upper octaves in the key of C.







All the notes are in C, but in no way is it playing what I push.  There is an excessive amount of hammer noise as if I were playing an acoustic piano, but thank god there was no chorus effect to it.  Some of the keys to the left of my hands were pushing themselves.

Another false awakening.  I look and see the same thread, same pillar, and same old hag.  Wait wait wait, I'm still dreamining.

The thread ends up being attached to one of my Nike SB shoes, which is multi-colored with a white/charcoal base, a turqoise check and turqoise laces.  The shoe is hopping around as if it has a life of its own.  At this point, I am instantly scared shitless as it hops toward my bed.  "Wait a minute.." I thought.  "This is a dream.  He can't hurt me."  And I was no longer scared.  The old hag never moved, and I never interacted with her.






_Yeah, she was that ugly.

_Somewhere in here it is no longer nighttime and I'm out of bed.  Don't remember this bit.

I'm in my living room.  Well, not mine, but a very nice glass-walled bit on the edge of an ocean cliff.  Think of the DirecTV commerical.







Shelves are mounted to the wall at some points.  I can't describe this apartment as it would take me days to communicate it.  But on these shelves was a giant alarm clock (the one I just bought yesterday at Best Buy.)  The text isn't changing.

My dad is out on the balcony hanging over the cliff drinking a beer.  I'm still lucid at this point and want to try another goal of mine: "open a portal."

I try to use telepathic powers but this does not work.  I then think of the wall as only a dream and non-solid and try to jump through it.  I think I would have had much better success if I turned around so I wasn't looking at the wall before I jumped.

I then tried thinking of the molecules, and the gaps in between them.  I CHARGED at full speed.  Thunk.  No such luck.

I leave the apartment and walk out.  Turns out there is no door, but the giant party room rolls into the lobby of the most extravagent hotel I've ever seen.  I was on the 45th floor.  The whole thing was open in the center with the walkways around the edges, a circular building.

I soon learned that my new house was inside an apartment and was still under construction, thus no door.  It also appeared to me that the ocean was only where the balcony was, and all the other ocean views through glass were illusions.

There's a skip of no recall.  Some chubby girl with black hair, your typical fat prep, was reaching in the fridge.  Charlie sheen said "assist you in a sec."
"What?"
"Berta!"
Berta: "Pfft.  Right.  "
Prep: "Oh bitch what da fuck?"
-ensue ghetto argument-


I'm in a dark room with red lighting and red carpet.  A couple Ibanez RG2228 guitars are laid out on racks around me.







I was with Michel from Meshuggah.  Yup.  He was giving me a death glare with his hands out away from him walking towards me, as if possessed.







Wait, something tells me this dream isn't over.


Another awakening, this time for real. I roll over and... WTF.  It's only 3:03 AM.  I went to sleep at 1:10, and I remember looking at my clock at 1:40 and spending forever trying to enter SP.  I must be seriously deprived.  Yet I slept 9 hours yesterday and napped for two.  I've been getting 8 hours a night.  hmm..

Nope, not a dream.


I never went through any doors in this dream.  I've been trying to RC every time I pass a door as they appear in virtually every dream.   Somehow this is my only lucid in almost a year and yet it has no dreamsigns.

I think the lucid portion was ten to fifteen minutes long.

----------


## Duff

Hello, I joined last night, and found out about the task of the month. I was wondering if the dream has to be lucid inorder to complete the task? I tried the basic one and I managed to play an instrument last night, but my dream was not lucid.  :Sad:  But I got it!! I'm quite excited haha, I even drew a picture of what I played. I won't bother typing it out if it must be lucid though. Thanks!

----------


## jarrhead

Yes, it has to be lucid.

----------


## Duff

Shucks! Well thanks for the reply.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Still, type it out, it is good to record your dreams and you successes and failures are to be posted here  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

Still waiting on ninja to accept me to the group.  Shame that my TOTM is completed at the end of the month.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Still waiting on ninja to accept me to the group.  Shame that my TOTM is completed at the end of the month.



Winged  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

> Winged



 ::D:

----------


## Aristaeus

I finally completed the Advanced Task after a good number of failed attempts. This has got to be one of the most bizarre lucid dreams I have had in a while.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 7.23.2011


I spontaneously became lucid very early on in mine latest dream this morning. I was in what appeared to be a ragged town square. It was broad daylight, and there were no humans or other creatures about.
Immediately remembering the DreamViews monthly task, I approached a small abode and on its baby-blue wall drew a sparkling circle with my Dream Chalk. I pressed both of my palms into the circle and formed within it an image of a forest. As soon as the image was crystal clear, I pushed my hands and my body into the wall and entered the newly created dimension. Everything looked almost exactly the same as it did in the book _Where the Wild Things Are_. The trees, grass, water, and all other objects behaved as they would have in a squiggly-animated cartoon. I immediate spotted Max in his white wolf suit, facing the nearby open sea. Together we stepped inside the red boat, which looked exactly as it appeared in the book, and set sail. At some point during our voyage, I opened a rift between dimensions and beckoned Max toward it. Go now, I said, your supper is waiting. Without a word, Max simply turned to the rift and drifted through the air and into it.
A minute or two later I arrived at a grassy, hilly, circular island. I walked along a road running upwards until I came near the top of the hill. Towards the top I immediately spotted a strange white creature that had the body of an emu and a head which could best be described as a cross between a pelican and a Venus fly trap. On either side of its head was a flat, googly, yellow eye. Upon seeing me, it opened and closed its mouth in an awkward, lazy motion and scurried away. I followed it to the top of the hill and encountered a myriad of strange creatures, some of whom I recognized from the book. All of them gave me strange looks. For an unknown reason, I turned my back to them and briefly gazed at the watery horizon. At this point, dusk had filled the sky. I turned back to the yellow-eyed creatures to find that they increased in number--and that they were now approaching me, snarling and reaching their clawed hands at me. Already prepared for the moment, I faced the creatures and projected my Wings of the Heart. I did not try to take flight--I merely stood still with my wings spread, making them as big and bright as possible. Both daunted and fascinated by my wings, the creatures immediately stopped their approach.
At some point afterwards, I was escorted to a clearing atop a nearby rocky mountain. At the center of the clearing was a large, wooden, circular platform. Atop the platform I was seated in small, wood-carved throne. One of the creatures, a green goblin with a feminine figure, approached me with a wooden, slightly splintered crown and placed it atop my head. All of the surrounding creatures then bowed to me (while they bowed, I felt something poke the top of my head. I removed the crown to find the end of a nail sticking out). A festival then ensued.
During the festival, I approached the edge of the platform and prepared to leave. Some of the creatures noticed what I was doing and begged me to stay, but I ignored them, projected my Wings of the Heart, and kicked into the air.
As I glided through the air, I ended up in a place which closely resembled a past school campus. Whilst traveling in and out of the connected buildings, I spend the rest of the lucid dream trying to make contact with my subconscious with no success.

----------


## Singularity125

Well darn. I had an instrument within a lucid dream... I just didn't become lucid until later in the dream. Whoops. xD It's here for the curious: 7/26/11 Instrumental mass and a Crazy car - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## thebeastofold

I acccomplished the nstrument task night before last...i was walking down a street, i dont know where, then allof a sudden a midget ran up to me, grabbed my hand, pointed ina  direction and started dragging me away, he dragged me to a huge parking lot type place with cars absolutely packed together every which way.....this parking lot was infront of brownstone type row houses, like youd see in new york, with steps to get to the front doors, anyway, he dragged all through this parking lot until we were almost to the houses, then he led me to a car of some wort with the drivers side window open, when i looked in, i saw a saxophone lying on the seat...suddenly i was lucid and i said out loud dream views!!! i grabbed the saxophone and started blowing and it sounded like there was a pillow stuffed in the end of it...i looked at the midget and shrugged at him and he shrugged back, then he punched me in the crotch so hard he knocked me against the car and i blew throug the sax so hard the edge of a bead spread came out the end...i grabbed it and started pulling and as i pulled a bed started coming out of the sax, finally when the bed was completely out it flew up and through an open window in the house above us, then i started blowing on the sax again and i was playing so well kenny g wouldve fainted, of course, it wasnt any song in particular, just sounded really cool, kind of song like..but not one ive heard before....when i looked down, the midget was gone and i woke up......

----------


## thebeastofold

some sort..and bed spread, not some wort, or bead spread..sheesh, i cant type today  :Sad:

----------


## Rozollo

Better late than never!

Blue = Non-Lucid
Red = Lucid
Bold = Task of the Month
Underline = Personal task

After a WBTB:

*Spoiler* for _ Task of the Month: July 2011_: 



I was in a garden city when I knew I was dreaming.  I did the hand test, and that failed, so I did the nose pinch test, and it worked.  First, I conjured some fire to make sure I was dreaming.  *Then, I summoned a didgeridoo.  I started circular breathing by habit, though I didn't need to.  It felt like I was making the noise, regardless of the instrument, perfectly with my mouth.  I through that aside knowing I did the task*, and attempted to make the city abandoned, but people kept returning.  I managed to get it close enough and started to do light parkour to explore a massive structure.  I felt the dream collapsing and woke myself up.  When I woke up, I started writing in my Dream Journal, then went to type it up in Liquid Dreams, when I woke up from that dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice  :smiley:

----------

